# Wish I knew - maybe others could benefit: diff btw 2 yrs and 10 yrs TS == passing A2



## papaia (Feb 2, 2021)

I could have easily passed A2, should I have known that it would make a diff of 8 years in the (TS) titre de sejour extension. Last Thu I went to the prefecture for my VLS-TS extension, and learned about this (BTW: flawless process - scheduled appt online the Monday of, right on time acceptance on Thu, and with a very helpful agent). I only knew about the B1 mandate for nationality, which was/is my target, but without having had the time to prep properly (yet). Hope this helps others ...


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

each prefecture will be different...


----------

